# Blast Off



## NewsBytes (Dec 2, 2009)

Taking a break from a steady stream of AAA titles, we thought of trying our hands at an indie game called Blast Off. This game is developed by Australian studio Halfbrick and is available as digital download on XBL Marketplace and the PSN Store for PSP.

Blast Off is a physics-based puzzle game in which you take control of a rocket ship tasked with rescue of stranded astronauts. The astronauts are rescued by simply touching them with your rocket ship; however, there are several obstacl...

To read the full news article,  click here


----------

